# Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zur Live-Action-Verfilmung



## Icetii (30. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zur Live-Action-Verfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Sonic the Hedgehog: Erster Trailer zur Live-Action-Verfilmung*


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (30. April 2019)

Das ist alles so schlimm.


----------



## McDrake (30. April 2019)

Was zum....?
und der Soundtrack ist ja irgendwie so unpassend.

Als Highlight würde ich da dann wohl Jim Carrey sehen.


----------



## Jens238 (30. April 2019)

Also Jim Carrey beherrscht sein Handwerk wie eh und je... Der Vogel der Sonic verbrochen hat, definitiv nicht


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2019)

Jim Carrey okay. Der scheint in die Rolle wunderbar zu passen. Aber der Rest muss nicht sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. April 2019)

​Würg ... Sega sollte schleunigst ihren guten Namen aus dem Film streichen lassen. Das Design von Sonic, insbesondere die Beine, sind ja zum Würgen.


Und Jim Carrey? Ich gebe zu, ich mochte ihn früher (Ace Ventura oder Die Maske sind fantastisch). Seit er sich als Kommunist hinstellt ist er aber doch letztlich untragbar geworden. Ist nun mal leicht vom Kommunismus / Sozialismus zu schwärmen, wie Bono von U2, und gegen Demokratie und Kapitalismus zu wettern, wenn man (mehrere) 100 Millionen auf dem Konto hat.


----------



## Paddi1232 (30. April 2019)

Wer kam eigentlich auf die bescheidene Idee aus Dr. Robotnik Dr. Eggman zu machen und warum kam noch keiner auf die bessere Idee das wieder rückgängig zu machen?


----------



## McDrake (30. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ​
> 
> 
> Und Jim Carrey? Ich gebe zu, ich mochte ihn früher (Ace Ventura oder Die Maske sind fantastisch). Seit er sich als Kommunist hinstellt ist er aber doch letztlich untragbar geworden. Ist nun mal leicht vom Kommunismus / Sozialismus zu schwärmen, wie Bono von U2, und gegen Demokratie und Kapitalismus zu wettern, wenn man (mehrere) 100 Millionen auf dem Konto hat.



Realität/Fiktion

Habe im Flugzeug den neusten MI mit Cruise geschaut. Mag ich seine "Relegion"? Nö. Hatte ich Kurzweile? Ja.

Man kann in Übrigen auch "Gutmensch" sein und trotzdem ein bissl was auf dem Konto haben. Wer was verdient muss es nicht verbergen oder sich deswegen schlecht fühlen!
Ich war bis jetzt Koch, Kellner, Ver- Einkäufer und Pfleger. Eher keiner der Topberufe in Sachen Entlöhnung. Kann mir aber trotzdem was leisten. Was soll dann ein Carrey machen? Bis auf den letzen Cent alles spenden? Am besten dir? Also bissl differenzieren bitte. Oder wieviele % Deines Gehlates ging an wohltätige Organisationen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2019)

Paddi1232 schrieb:


> Wer kam eigentlich auf die bescheidene Idee aus Dr. Robotnik Dr. Eggman zu machen und warum kam noch keiner auf die bessere Idee das wieder rückgängig zu machen?


Hä?  Das sind ein und die selbe Person.


----------



## Paddi1232 (1. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hä?  Das sind ein und die selbe Person.



Genau... und warum heißt der Kerl nun nicht mehr Robotnik? ^^


----------



## Phone (1. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ​Würg ... Sega sollte schleunigst ihren guten Namen aus dem Film streichen lassen. Das Design von Sonic, insbesondere die Beine, sind ja zum Würgen.



Wüsste nicht das Sega seit den letzen 5 Jahren..ach was 10 Jahren noch nen guten Namen hatte?!
Mit welchen Games / Hardware? 
Aliens: Colonial Marines vielleicht...NEE
Alien: Isolation! ah ne doch nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Mai 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Alien: Isolation! ah ne doch nicht.



Isolation ist ein Top-Game, vieeeel besser als das miese CM

zu Sonic: meh, gut dass ich kein Fan des Igels bin und es daher recht neutral sehen kann, aber gut sieht das nicht aus


----------



## Haehnchen81 (1. Mai 2019)

Paddi1232 schrieb:


> Wer kam eigentlich auf die bescheidene Idee aus Dr. Robotnik Dr. Eggman zu machen und warum kam noch keiner auf die bessere Idee das wieder rückgängig zu machen?



Ist ne Übersetzungssache... und die Frage müsste sogar umgekehrt lauten, wer kam auf die Idee aus Dr. Eggman in der Übersetzung Dr Ivo Robotnik zu machen? (vermutlich weils nen ostblock touch hat, und auch wenn das altmodisches denken ist, ich glaube das auch in den 90ern dieses "böse sowjet" denken in der westlichen Kultur verankert ist)

Sonic ist ja ne japanische Erfindung und in der japanischen Version hieß der Widersacher immer schon Dr. Eggman... also ist das schon der richtige Name, Robotnik ist ne Namenserfindung der Übersetzer außerhalb Japans. Warum auch immer. Seit aber fast 20 Jahren heißt der auch in den übersetzten Versionen Eggman soweit ich weiß.... muss aber dazu sagen, es ist auch schon über 20 Jahre her das ich ein sonicspiel gespielt habe... zuletzt auf dem Sega Megadrive. 

Ich fand Sonic irgendwie immer besser als Mario. Mochte auch die Spieler lieber, dieses Tempo und rumrollen war ziemlich geil.

Ansonsten, Jim Carrey ist ja nen genuss...  Sonic sieht scheiße aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2019)

Paddi1232 schrieb:


> Genau... und warum heißt der Kerl nun nicht mehr Robotnik? ^^


Ok, ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr so ganz wach. ^^ Hab die Frage wohl nicht ganz gecheckt. 

Aber ne Erklärung wurde ja bereits von Haehnchen81 abgegeben.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Mai 2019)

solche veränderten Namen die dann irgendwann aber auch international wieder identisch wurden gibts ja mehrere.

Spontan fällt mit da z.B. noch Kirbys Erzfeind König Dedede (King Dedede) ein der Ende der 90er und ich glaube auch noch in den frühen 2000ern hier bei uns König Nickerchen hieß

gibts aber auch dass der Name sich irgendwann geändert hat und dann dabei blieb. Beispiel: Prinzessin Peach aus den Mario Games hieß bis Mario 64 noch Prinzessin Toadstool. Ab bzw. nach dem Spiel dann nur noch (Prizessin) Peach


----------



## McDrake (1. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> solche veränderten Namen die dann irgendwann aber auch international wieder identisch wurden gibts ja mehrere.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OP84_ajwbCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> gibts aber auch dass der Name sich irgendwann geändert hat und dann dabei blieb. Beispiel: Prinzessin Peach aus den Mario Games hieß bis Mario 64 noch Prinzessin Toadstool. Ab bzw. nach dem Spiel dann nur noch (Prizessin) Peach


War der Name Peach nicht vorher einfach nur ein Kosename für die Dame? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a0KxaCBXSxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Unterschrieben wird der Brief im Intro ja mit "Peach".


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Mai 2019)

Peach ist der Vorname, Toadstool war halt der Familien-Name. Das Intro von Mario 64 war imo das letzte mal wo man Toadstool verwendet hat, danach kam es selbst in dem Spiel nicht mehr vor und in späteren gab es gar keinen Bezug mehr (das DS Remake mal ausgeklammert)

bei Info-Texten zu z.B. den Trophäen in Smash Bros. oder ähnlichen vielleicht noch, das weiß ich nicht, aber das ist ja eher Bonus


----------



## Paddi1232 (1. Mai 2019)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Ist ne Übersetzungssache... und die Frage müsste sogar umgekehrt lauten, wer kam auf die Idee aus Dr. Eggman in der Übersetzung Dr Ivo Robotnik zu machen? (vermutlich weils nen ostblock touch hat, und auch wenn das altmodisches denken ist, ich glaube das auch in den 90ern dieses "böse sowjet" denken in der westlichen Kultur verankert ist)
> 
> Sonic ist ja ne japanische Erfindung und in der japanischen Version hieß der Widersacher immer schon Dr. Eggman... also ist das schon der richtige Name, Robotnik ist ne Namenserfindung der Übersetzer außerhalb Japans. Warum auch immer. Seit aber fast 20 Jahren heißt der auch in den übersetzten Versionen Eggman soweit ich weiß.... muss aber dazu sagen, es ist auch schon über 20 Jahre her das ich ein sonicspiel gespielt habe... zuletzt auf dem Sega Megadrive.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön - wieder was gelernt 

Ändert aber auch nix daran, dass Robotnik viel besser ist als Eggman... weil früher war sowieso alles besser und Veränderungen sind der Teufel... und so ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Realität/Fiktion
> 
> Habe im Flugzeug den neusten MI mit Cruise geschaut. Mag ich seine "Relegion"? Nö. Hatte ich Kurzweile? Ja.
> 
> ...


Es geht darum, dass er extrem vom Kapitalismus profitiert, also Wein säuft während er Wasser predigt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Bei Scientology dreht sich alles ums Geld, das ist kein Geheimnis und wenigstens halbwegs ehrlich. Egal wie "bescheiden" der Rest ist.



Phone schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht das Sega seit den letzen 5 Jahren..ach was 10 Jahren noch nen guten Namen hatte?!
> Mit welchen Games / Hardware?
> Aliens: Colonial Marines vielleicht...NEE
> Alien: Isolation! ah ne doch nicht.


Valkyria Chronicles Serie
Total War Serie
Yakuza Serie
Judgment

Diverse neuere Sonics sind auch nicht alle schlecht.

Und Atlus gehört ja inzwischen auch zu Sega, also Persona und Shin Megami Tensei, quasi die beste(n) RPG Serie(n) überhaupt (okay, nach Witcher). Sowohl halt tonnenweise 3DS Spiele die fantastisch sind, etwa Stella Glow.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass er extrem vom Kapitalismus profitiert, also Wein säuft während er Wasser predigt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



Ich finde das aber gerade glaubwürdig. Wer nichts hat kann sich leicht für den Kommunismus stark machen, würde ihn ja nichts kosten...


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Mai 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich finde das aber gerade glaubwürdig. Wer nichts hat kann sich leicht für den Kommunismus stark machen, würde ihn ja nichts kosten...



Kann man sagen, was hätte er als priviligierte Person davon außer, dass er auch in einem Kommunismus / Sozialismus sofern er nicht auf die politische Abschussliste gerät, weiterhin eine privilegierte Person wäre und eben ein ungleiches Leben führen würde? Ist ja jetzt eben gerade nicht so, als ob er sein Vermögen spenden und wie ein normaler Mensch leben würde.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (2. Mai 2019)

Bitte verlegt eure Kommunismus-Diskussion auf PNs. Nicht jedes Thema muss im Thread in eine völlig unpassende andere Richtung abdriften. Danke.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Mai 2019)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Bitte verlegt eure Kommunismus-Diskussion auf PNs. Nicht jedes Thema muss im Thread in eine völlig unpassende andere Richtung abdriften. Danke.



So off-topic ist das gar nicht, er wird bei so einer Gurke sicher aufgrund des Geldes mitspielen und nicht für lau, weil er großer Sonic Fan ist ...


----------



## Wubaron (2. Mai 2019)

Keine Ahnung was die Leute haben. Ich finde Sonic für eine Live Action Darstellung gelungen. Der Film ist ja schließlich kein Cartoon.


----------



## rldml (2. Mai 2019)

Tut mir leid, aber der Trailer reicht bereits aus um zu zeigen, dass manche Comic- und Computerfiguren sich einfach nicht gut in Animationsfilme abbilden lassen...

Der Film wird zu einer Katastrophe mit Ansage.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So off-topic ist das gar nicht, er wird bei so einer Gurke sicher aufgrund des Geldes mitspielen und nicht für lau, weil er großer Sonic Fan ist ...


So wie jeder andere Schauspieler auch. Das ist sein Beruf...


----------

